# World Of Warcraft Fans Go All Out On Costumes



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW... and I don't mean world of warcraft either... just wow on how these folks 1. can afford to buy the materials to make their costumes, 2. take time to make them, 3. find ways to actually wear them to the convention or where-ever. 
Amazing works no doubt.

http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...stumes-of-blizzcon-2011-photo-1319315034.html


----------



## granfire (Oct 23, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> WOW... and I don't mean world of warcraft either... just wow on how these folks 1. can afford to buy the materials to make their costumes, 2. take time to make them, 3. find ways to actually wear them to the convention or where-ever.
> Amazing works no doubt.
> 
> http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...stumes-of-blizzcon-2011-photo-1319315034.html




:lol:

did you see the youtube videos about the dance contest?

What blows my mind is that the $$ involved, making the costume and going to Blizz-Con. 
And then there is the time involvement....the GAME takes up enough time! :lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 23, 2011)

Some spectacular costumery there to be sure :nods:.  Some beautiful ladies wearing them too; I'm sure that it's just a coincidence that nearly all the shots are of stunning girls :lol:.

Particular favourites are:

http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...-slideshow/demon-hunter-photo-1319310598.html

http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...-slideshow/human-priest-photo-1319310601.html

http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...310749-slideshow/arthas-photo-1319310615.html

Is http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...-slideshow/demon-hunter-photo-1319310598.htmlit just me or does the priestess remind you of Jessica Biel?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Some spectacular costumery there to be sure :nods:.  Some beautiful ladies wearing them too; I'm sure that it's just a coincidence that nearly all the shots are of stunning girls :lol:.
> 
> Particular favourites are:
> http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...310749-slideshow/arthas-photo-1319310615.html
> ...



It's you. :lol2: 

This is a woman... look at the legs too slender for a man.. http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...show%2Fmaiev-shadowsong-photo-1319310582.html

I must have Star Trek on the brain because I'm thinking of Orion Slave girl broken free of her masters... http://games.yahoo.com/photos/the-c...ow%2Ftroll-death-knight-photo-1319310607.html


----------



## granfire (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL

The character with the hoop thing is female.

At least it's consistent.

The girl Arthas is is a good costume, but the guy had stuff on....too cold in Northrend. But then, he is already dead....


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 23, 2011)

Turns out that that Priestess I like so much is English - well done that fine lady.  But she lives in California now so she'll be ruined soon enough by too much sun and that appalling West Coast accent .


----------



## granfire (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL, the accent will likely never be lost! ^_^

The sun on the other hand....then again, a lack of sun can be a bad thing...who'da thunkit that too much sunscreen can be bad (Vitamin D deficiency....)


----------

